# Artemis and Zelda



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

After exhausting all others possibilities, (craigslist, petfinder, breeders, rescues, forums), and the spca ( who told me they never get rats in) I took a first time trip to our brand new Petco. WoWza was that a pretty store! All the had was PEWs except for one little beauty brown! I had brought my eldest son with me and he asked to see her first. She was very friendly so I said yes and then he says "please mom one more,pleeeeease"

So the sales woman tried to take out one the PEWs she didnt even get her to my hand and I said "no, she is to squirmy" so she put her back and picked up another one, ho had a temperament like the brown one. And I said yes.

So we brought them home and my husband says "what happen to only two?"
I said well two is great but three is always better, they say so on the forums! and anyways the cute brown one os yours so you have to pick out a name!"

So the two babies are in a quarantine tank. BUt here they are
Artemis is the brown one and Zelda is the white (Pew) one.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

More pics Artemis is the brown and Zelda is the white
Sorry ahead of time for my sons dirt shirt, he just finished lunch and I hadnt changed me yet


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awe such adorable little ratties♥


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Your child is lucky to have you as his parents. beautiful picture of your son and his rat. I am glad you are there to supervise the two.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

yay ratties! they are sooooo cute and i bet your son is super excited


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you! I have three kids two boys 6 and 2 and a daughter 8 months and they all love the rats!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

aww they're so cute sleeping together like that<3 all cuddly ^-^


----------



## yogurt_fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful pics! And the "lunch evidence" was probably a good thing for bonding!


----------



## Skypie (Mar 31, 2008)

Omg!

Luna has the exact same strawberry in her home.


----------

